# Causes of Lightning Crotch?



## BabyBoyLove12

Been having these quick, sharp pains in my vajayjay area...kind of feels like a knife is stabbing. They come and go real quickly, and after looking it up lightning crotch seemed to be what it was called. I was just wondering if anyone else has had this and if they know what causes it? Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## arlosmama

had it with my first...and started having it a few days ago...I think it's just pressure from the baby moving and positioning itself. I do remember them getting stronger with my son towards the end and my MW said it was him pressing his head towards the birth canal...good times being pregnant...


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Hope its his head going towards my cervix! Last time I saw him he was breech, so that would be great!! Lol. Other than that the pain is so uncomfortable, thank god its a quick flash of pain though!!


----------



## Menelly

If he's breech, it could also be a swift kick to the cervix. Which would still be powerfully uncomfy!


----------



## BoyorGirl

I have had those through out the pregnancy and now even more so as mu due date approaches! My OB said it is very common and is the baby pressing on your cervix!!! Mine have become very intense these last few days, hope it means baby is on the way soon!


----------



## BunNtheOven

I had those too, my doctor said it's just pressure from the babys head on the cervix.. So i'm not too worried :)


----------



## RThomasUCF

Baby's head is moving down and pressing on some nerves. Pretty bad pain, but mine went away after a few weeks, now I will get them here and there but not constantly like I was at one point.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Thanks ladies. So far hasnt been too bad for me just been experiencing them here and there these past few days, guess I have more to look forward to =P


----------



## staralfur

Haha sometimes they stop me dead in my tracks and I keel over a bit and just say "owww." And my OH every time is like "What?! Are you in labour?!" :haha: 

I've had them throughout my pregnancy but these last couple of weeks they are INTENSE! But nothing to be concerned about. :)


----------



## dreamofabump

Hey ladies was looking up on the internet about this and found this thead. I am getting these qyite alot and was wondering how long after did ur babies come ? Xx


----------



## tinkalink

staralfur said:


> Haha sometimes they stop me dead in my tracks and I keel over a bit and just say "owww." And my OH every time is like "What?! Are you in labour?!" :haha:
> 
> I've had them throughout my pregnancy but these last couple of weeks they are INTENSE! But nothing to be concerned about. :)

Haha my OH does the same!!


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

dreamofabump said:


> Hey ladies was looking up on the internet about this and found this thead. I am getting these qyite alot and was wondering how long after did ur babies come ? Xx

Mine came 2 months before Eli was born, but I was induced. I don't think those feelings have any connection with birth date


----------



## staralfur

I was induced 3 weeks after I posted that.


----------

